# Short Term Accommodation Wellington



## LorneCurrie (Dec 23, 2012)

Hi Guys

First time posting.

I need some help. My wife and I are moving to New Zealand mid February. What we would like to know if anyone can suggest or point us in the right direction for short term accommodation that we can use when we get off the plane, till we find a rental.

Looking forward to arriving in Wellington.


Lorne


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Although we are not in your town. We were able to find a short term furnished condo thru a property management company. Our place was in a lakeside resort with all the amenities.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi, Just have a look on TradeMe.
If nothing there, google Holiday Homes NZ, Holiday Houses NZ, the Book a Bach website. These site should lead you to others if you can't find anything.
We managed to find a few fully furnished holiday rentals on the internet before we arrived in Wellington last year and booked one from UK before we came so had access as soon as we landed. Spent 8 weeks there waiting for our shipping container to arrive. Bit dated but served it's purpose. The nearer the city you are the more expensive the weekly rent - usually.
We stayed in Woburn, Lower Hutt. A really nice suburb $700 a week but luckily all covered by my new employer


----------

